# hand call??



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Where can i get a woodpecker type handcall?


----------



## Nighthunter (Feb 25, 2010)

Most peacock calls are also woodpecker. I actually use my Wood Duck call for a Pileated woodpecker call for locating turkeys in the Spring.


----------



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

The HR1 "HoodRat" is a mix of just about everything under the sun....







if you want I can send a soundfile to your phone...

Mike


----------



## cmiddleton (Jan 29, 2010)

i use a high pitch cotton tail to make the woodpecker
i like the haydel gh cottontail to do it with
i also makes a excellent fawn bleat and of course the cotton tail.
i should own stock in them i've had so many of them threw the years.
bought a new one yesterday.


----------

